# Anyone used one of these before....



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm getting asked about present ideas, for yours-truly. Ain't got room for a preacher bench and was wondering if these are any good? Gimmick, crap... or perhaps the best bicep excercise ever?

Thoughts?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Golds-Gym-GG-G756-Bicep-Isolator/dp/B002V1HXTW/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=1CSDHPTM8HGS5&coliid=II8DC8TO3RNM6


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Their good they used to use then back in the day


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

Does is isolate the bicep like a preacher bench?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

that is an old skool bit of kit


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

They are good, I used to use them a lot.

You can certainty feel it more in the bicep.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

HJC1972 said:


> Does is isolate the bicep like a preacher bench?


More than a preacher in my opinion


----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

used this in the gym the other day as a blast from the past. Was amazed at the isolation it gave me.


----------



## Dudeofdoom (Sep 3, 2010)

andyhuggins said:


> that is an old skool bit of kit


First one I ever saw was one my mate fabricated in 1985 :-(


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

If you stand with your back and elbows up against a wall and curl that way you get a similar effect.


----------



## Dudeofdoom (Sep 3, 2010)

Enuff reminiscing ---- definitely good kit for isolating and nice to have about to mix it up for a change.


----------



## karl85 (Nov 25, 2013)

Does look good. seen a few use them now and again. Think id be interested. ..


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

if you're thinking about a present have you heard of an 'iron gym'? they hook onto your door frame, for pull ups and chins. good bit of kit. you can get them on ebay for about a tenner


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

I really like them, but as I've gotten bigger, they don't fit as well as they did 10yrs ago, but if I ever opened a gym I'd probably get Watsons to make one to my specifications.

As a bonus your arms look f*cking great in the mirror as you are using it, as it pushes the triceps out


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

can you post a vid as i dont understand how this bit of kit works?


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

I have one and it's great. Always forget to lift it but I works a treat specially if you are going abit heavier to keep the form strict


----------



## r1234 (Jun 16, 2012)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> if you're thinking about a present have you heard of an 'iron gym'? they hook onto your door frame, for pull ups and chins. good bit of kit. you can get them on ebay for about a tenner


Are these actually sturdy?? Always fancied one but thought it's be a waste of coin


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

r1234 said:


> Are these actually sturdy?? Always fancied one but thought it's be a waste of coin


I know what you mean, but they really work! Worth the money.


----------



## karl85 (Nov 25, 2013)

r1234 said:


> Are these actually sturdy?? Always fancied one but thought it's be a waste of coin


I got one a couple of years ago after recovering from chemical pneumonia, and dropping to 10st. As I wasn't fit enough to even venture outside this was my best friend, one pull up at a time. Got me back into shape in no time.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

I had an arm blaster years ago, leant it to a mate and forgot about it. :confused1:

I always struggled to breathe properly whilst using it.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Inapsine said:


> can you post a vid as i dont understand how this bit of kit works?


Its basically a high belt with a sticky out bit either side, your elbows push back against the sticky out bits to stop you swinging the weight up when curling


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

Brook877 said:


> Its basically a high belt with a sticky out bit either side, your elbows push back against the sticky out bits to stop you swinging the weight up when curling
> 
> View attachment 141358


Genius


----------



## monsta (Jan 14, 2012)

The thing wiv using n e thing to isolate the muscle is u can still cheat.....if you've got the arm

Blaster on and you get to failure then you can still swing the weight up from the hips so it don't

Isolate the muscle..........b3st thing is to concentrate more on the mind muscle connection imo


----------

